# [Trigger Warning] Exorcisms



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Exorcisms

Demons do exist - they are granted into existence because of our dualistic perception of living. They are, at their base, metaphors for the darkness lingering in our souls.

You don't have to believe in a "soul" to understand what it represents or how it effects you on a personal level. In context, when someone talks about "fighting their demons", you know what they mean nonetheless. We are all fighting our demons. It grants the perception of one battling with unsettling behavior.

Throughout history, we have used language as a tool necessary for communicating and effectively altering our environment. The problem here lies in the corruption of its power.

We have assigned what "good behavior" and "bad behavior is", what "good" or "bad thinking" is, when in fact, "good and bad", "ying and yang" is a byproduct of language.

I know that sounds very messy and confusing, but I will clarify this for you.

Without good, there could never truly be any evil. Without happiness, there could never truly be any sadness.

This also can be applied vice-versa.

So what does this mean to you?

Well, it means that you are playing a game with yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

You lost me at the last line. But of course Im the one w/ DP lol

:/ Pretty awesome post otherwise

Tell me if Im getting there, I've always viewed DP as like a "spiritual tug of war"?

Is that what this about, polarity/our perception of it?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

You are playing the game because you are labeling your experiences as being either "good or bad"

You are giving your experiences too much recognition when you should understand that at the very core of your problems you are the awareness giving credit to your experiences. You are the one who is choosing to remain down this narrow one - sided perception of "bad" when there is goodness all around you ready to embrace.

For if sadness didn't exist, happiness would ultimately go unrecognized.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

We are living in a culture entirely hypnotized by the illusion of time, in which the so-called present moment is felt as nothing but an infinitesimal hairline between an all-powerfully causative past and an absorbingly important future. We have no present. Our consciousness is almost completely preoccupied with memory and expectation. We do not realize that there never was, is, nor will be any other experience than present experience. We are therefore out of touch with reality. We confuse the world as talked about, described, and measured with the world which actually is. We are sick with a fascination for the useful tools of names and numbers, of symbols, signs, conceptions and ideas.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> You are playing the game because you are labeling your experiences as being either "good or bad"
> You are giving your experiences too much recognition when you should understand that at the very core of your problems you are the awareness giving credit to your experiences. You are the one who is choosing to remain down this narrow one - sided perception of "bad" when there is goodness all around you ready to embrace.
> For if sadness didn't exist, happiness would ultimately go unrecognized.


Great post, I've honestly felt this way deep down, but I get caught up in emotional reasoning


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Worldwide.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Andrea44 said:


> The entire world is not delved in the "same culture". There are countries with entirely different views and ideals than what resonates through western philosophy, or american culture (which is in my opinion is toxic).


Yes they are. All views are the same views because they are derived from the same materialistic source of our world and what we attribute to as "good" and "evil". We can communicate in a different language but ultimately we are all bound to the same collective unconscious. They are all just perceptions that distort our reality. Someone who is Chinese will understand the abstraction of good and bad even if they don't speak English. It's a world view. Literally


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> Yes they are. All views are the same views because they are derived from the same materialistic source of our world and what we attribute to as "good" and "evil". We can communicate in a different language but ultimately we are all bound to the same collective unconscious. They are all just perceptions that distort our reality. Someone who is Chinese will understand the abstraction of good and bad even if they don't speak English. It's a world view. Literally


Maybe it's because some things really are good and bad?

We are literally hard wired to feel identify things as good or bad.

Give a monkey a banana and it'll show you how good it that is.

Slap it in the face and it'll show that was bad by biting a finger off.

Your trying to apply these teachings to every single aspect of reality in a very literal sense, but they quickly fall apart.

Taking this literally I can go burn a sack full of puppies and the world would be a better place if no one said what I had done was bad. Not that I would ever do that, because I freakin' love puppies. I suppose I could substitute them with me history books since the past is an illusion, but I feel that would be less impact-full, which apparently isn't a word.

Know the past to make educated decisions in the present so you can steer towards a desired future.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> We are living in a culture entirely hypnotized by the illusion of time, in which the so-called present moment is felt as nothing but an infinitesimal hairline between an all-powerfully causative past and an absorbingly important future. We have no present. Our consciousness is almost completely preoccupied with memory and expectation. We do not realize that there never was, is, nor will be any other experience than present experience. We are therefore out of touch with reality. We confuse the world as talked about, described, and measured with the world which actually is. We are sick with a fascination for the useful tools of names and numbers, of symbols, signs, conceptions and ideas.


You take this stuff way to seriously.

From your perspective their is no aspect of humanity that isn't horrendously flawed.

Your taking these ideas to an extreme and applying them as absolutes which makes them rigid.

It's important to live in and for the moment and avoid dealing with the unchangeable past and unpredictable future to the point of obsession or detriment.

Always keep in mind that if you cannot improve or repair a situation, the next best thing would be to improve how you perceive it.

Society and culture are what give us our first lens which we view the world through, but both are a creation of humanity and do not represent an absolute truth, so we can and should change our views.

Nothing is permanent; appreciate what you have, but also accept that it will be lost someday.

Much more flexible.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I take it seriously because it's true

What is perfection without imperfection? How does one recognize one thing in the absence of another? It cannot. This is classified as a polarity.

My beliefs should not be taken to any extremes. They are just meant to assist others in recognizing the defects in their thinking which sprouts feelings of self-doubt and inconsistency.

Lastly, everything you said in your prior posts justify what I am saying. They are compatible with my beliefs.

So what's your point?


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> I take it seriously because it's true
> 
> What is perfection without imperfection? How does one recognize one thing in the absence of another? It cannot. This is classified as a polarity.
> 
> ...


You can get close to either end of a spectrum, just because neither is truly achievable dose not mean the points along the way are meaningless or nonexistent.

Any way; I wrote all of those things to get across the same ideas without shunning past and future or good and bad, or just generally trying to convince people that the entirety of the way they think and live is fundamentally flawed. The only people who are going to be in anyway receptive to your writing are those who are already interested in the same philosophy.

The way you write these things is hard to comprehend, I have to re-read the same lines multiple times, and even then I'm not entirely sure I get the true meaning of it. The fact that your trying to convince people good and bad don't exist and that language is at the heart of the issue is also not helping.

It strikes me as a case of purple prose http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_prose

You'll help far more people if you write in a way that those who are not well versed in spirituality can easily digest.

The way spirituality is written and presented is the exact reason I never like it. I agree with the ideals, but the way they are presented is simply a barrier to most people that spirituality could be helping.

Long story short, write this in a way that a person who has literally no exposure to spirituality would would find agreeable and understand while diluting the message as little as possible.

This is hard to do, but far from impossible. I say all of this as a person who's goal in life is to make complex scientific matters accessible to people who haven't had a science course since high-school chemistry.


----------

